# (TX) FC/AFC JAZZTIME CHOCOLATE FROZEN SEMEN - EIC/CMN clear



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

HR LANDMARKS ICE BREAKER Is a proven producer of high quality chocolate labradors with a high drive and highly trainability.
His pups are all excellent markers and bold movers
ICE is a son of FC/AFC/CFC/CFAC CHUGACH HILLS JAZZ'S RASCAL. Dam is BLACK FOREST>AFC Trieven Twist and Shout,Sir Hersey of Surrey
ICE WAS THE ONLY CHOCOLATE IN A LITTER OF 12 (11 blacks)
EIC/CNM CLEAR
OFA26E OFEL26E
PEDIGREE may be found on Huntinglabpedigree.com
Put some "JAZZ" into your chocolate lines...NO E factor color gene
contact: Karen S. Gilbert
[email protected]
Frozen and chilled semen available
www.Redstarkennels.us Stud Page
Semen is stored in Michigan and buyer is responsible for all shipping/ container and associated expenses
Semen is $250.00 a straw. Pictures and Titles of Some of Ice's pups are located on Redstar Website
Great Opportunity to get Fantastic Non Line Bred Chocolate Lines at a discounted price.

Any Questions please feel free to call
Karen Gilbert (989) 992-8161


----------

